# Hayestown prefix..



## L&M (1 March 2015)

We have recently bought a 14.2hh connie type (white passport) with this prefix to his name, and having googled it can see there are several others out there with the same prefix - any info would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## HBM1 (1 March 2015)

L&M said:



			We have recently bought a 14.2hh connie type (white passport) with this prefix to his name, and having googled it can see there are several others out there with the same prefix - any info would be gratefully received.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

it's owned by Liam Murphy according to the Central Prefix Register.


----------



## ashlingm (2 March 2015)

He's based in Co. Wexford. PM'ing you now!


----------



## ashlingm (2 March 2015)

ashlingm said:



			L&M has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
		
Click to expand...

I can't reply to you L&M


----------



## L&M (2 March 2015)

sorry - have cleared my in box!

Thanks


----------



## TBB (2 March 2015)

Liam's address is Hayestown Stud, Hayestown, Taghmon, Co. Wexford.  The Taghmon part is very important as there is another Hayestown Stud in Hayestown in Wexford breeding mainly Tbs and some sport horses but not in Taghmon! Liam is a nice fellow with a big lot of mares breeding and seems to be always buying and selling.


----------



## L&M (2 March 2015)

Thats great - thanks.


----------



## jembo (17 March 2016)

My daughter has got a Hayestown mare, purchased at end of last year. Does anyone have an email address for the stud, as apparently she had a foal before we purchased her. Thanks


----------

